# Giveaway: XTC100 XT Cable Stripper Combo Kit



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use a typical Stanley utility knife, only mine is bright green because I am awesome.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I am still in the dark ages of using a lineman's knife.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a utility knife for stripping feeder cables.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

How are you currently stripping your feeder sized conductors?


Well I always use a Southwire XTS01 or an XTS02 kit from Southwire because they are so awesome to use and are wonderful and awesome!!!!



Do I win ?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Razor or pocket knife.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I use my pocket knife for feeders and ideal stripper for the nm cable and smaller branch circuit


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I use a utility knife..........:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> I use a utility knife..........:laughing:


That is why I don't depend on a razor blades for wirework, seen far too many snapped .


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Knife only*

I still follow my teachers rules.

Knife for stripping wires, linemans pliers to bang locknuts. Only thing we could use in school, oh yea that was 40 years ago no fancy tools alowed.

Harvey


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Stanley 99 utility knife. I know it's old fashioned but I like it. Then the 9's to get the insulation off.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I tell one of the two guys who regularly take rabbit to give me a cut and they can strip it (I'm pretty sure they do it by hand/knife).

sometimes we have a party.


----------



## Brain John (Jul 15, 2016)

I have tried them all, I'll give these a whirl we have a transformer job coming up

2 transformers with a wye secondary 15 sets each of 500 kcmil cu. (120 conductors) Anything to speed up the process


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Basic utility knife. 

I have used strippers similar to then being given away for stripping the semi-con from medium voltage cables. It's way easier than a basic knife and there's no risk of slitting the insulation.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I use my teeth! Or a carpet knife.... Or my Milwaukee pocket knife.....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Stanley utility knife.


----------



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I use a typical Stanley utility knife, only mine is bright green because I am awesome.


I also use a green Stanley utility knife. but mine has some yellow tape on it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ichabod said:


> I also use a green Stanly utility knife. but mine has some yellow tape on it


How many miles do you get out of a blade?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Klown utility knife.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I just tell it to strip itself and get in the scrap barrel.

That's what awesome is Hax.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Cricket, but to be honest the fastest way to get a job site clean is to inform apprentices they can keep the scrap

~CS~


----------



## sroms (May 12, 2015)

I still use a retractable razor knife.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

This:


----------



## tceek (Apr 1, 2014)

utility knife


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I go around the conductor with cable slicers first to give the conductor a nice ring in it then use a utility knife .........


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

ichabod said:


> I also use a green Stanley utility knife. but mine has some yellow tape on it


Goof grief, mines identical in _every_ detail. :laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Usually utility knife or rarely a hook knife


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

To make a pulling head I use my razor, for terminations I use my loppers then razor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I use my cable cutters for stuff 8 and up to whatever I can't cut with it. Bigger than that and I use a folding hook knife or utility knife.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I use a utility knife or a folding lock blade razor knife.


----------



## Gage671 (Jul 13, 2016)

Utility Knife


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Score it with a razor knife and twist off.


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

Keep your expensive fancy give away. Get yourself one of these!

http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/s1-plastic-tubing-cutters.aspx

Cheap-o PVC/pex tubing cutters.

Measure strip length and ring around the wire scoring jacket. Turn cutters perpendicular to score line and squeeze while rocking back and forth till it cuts jacket.

Extremely SAFE and EFFICIENT!!

Try it and i promise you wont ever use a knife again


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

I use a 4x4 Plus Cable Strippers


----------



## Sparkysquared (Jul 28, 2016)

I use a Buck 110. Been using it since I was sixteen and still going strong at twenty six!


----------



## algidd73 (Jul 28, 2016)

I use my utility knife or pocket knife. Which ever is handy.


----------



## conclavicus (Jul 25, 2016)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 87385
> 
> 
> We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Southwire™* to give away one *XTC100 XT Cable Stripper Combo Kit*.
> ...


I use a Stanley Utility knife.....


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I always used my pocket knife that was in my pants pocket anytime I had pants on.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Certainly impressive in the videos.
We don't do anything that big though.
Thanks for making your tools in the USA!


----------



## gianfranci1car (Jul 28, 2016)

I use a knife 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*a knife by any other name*

Q: *How are you currently stripping your feeder sized conductors?*


A: I sometimes use a razor knife...

...or more likely my Winchester pocket knife (which I used to cut my bagel with this morning, and a steak last week).


.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

klien Hawk bill knife


----------



## was240 (May 12, 2011)

I like having the correct tool for the job.... but being new, I have only been using a utility knife. Someday, I will own one.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

One of these two cutters. Depends on what I feel like using. Used to use a razor knife.


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

I use my trusty ol' Stanley 99 utility knife


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Olfa utility knife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njromary (Jul 31, 2016)

Utility knife


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

knife


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use my normal wire strippers to score it then make a parallel cut then use the strippers to peel it off. easy peasy


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

My linoleum knife does everything.
Skins the jacket and conductors of loomex (romex) Teck, LVT, securex
Skins individual conductors from #18 up to whatever size feeder cables you want
Reams out the inside of EMT, PVC

And in a pinch, can get in behind the latch and pop open locked doors


----------



## thespunkster (Jul 5, 2016)

I still use a "Case" 3 3/8" pocket knife. I also carry a small(3") diamond sharpener in my pouch,so I never use a dull knife!


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Makes for an easy clean up and consistent, clean cuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is my everyday knife. Compact, folds, belt clip , Works well for everything










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

razor knife, strippers


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Jlarkins1324 (Aug 1, 2016)

I currently just use a regular utility knife. I learned how to strip wires from my father who wanted a son to teach but got a daughter instead. I would love to win this set to give to my father to say thank you for teaching me everything he knows.


----------



## downing21 (Aug 1, 2016)

I use a razorblade and a safety cable stripper


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarkins1324 said:


> I currently just use a regular utility knife. I learned how to strip wires from my father who wanted a son to teach but got a daughter instead. I would love to win this set to give to my father to say thank you for teaching me everything he knows.


I'm like you. I have to use a utility knife because of my elderly impoverished multicultured Grandmother who is running a charity orphanage for trans children who are traumatized by the time they saw a Donald Trump poster at the factory where they were forced to work because of the evil owner who was selling the fur of cute and wonderful baby animals for profit who used the money he made to promote Republican candidates and hated pokemons. It's a sad story I know, but there will be a turnaround when I win the prize cable stripper set and give it to Grandma.


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 16, 2015)

Nothing fancy here


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

Pocket knife


----------



## 80gs850 (Dec 26, 2014)

The ever-popular razor knife - what else?


----------



## Sebehk (Mar 27, 2014)

Kobalt folding utility knife.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I've been using this tool from Paladin or a utility knife. The Paladin tool sometimes works great, and sometimes I'd be better off getting a pet squirrel to nibble the insulation off. I won it for free at some training event though, so the price was right.


----------



## netpog (Dec 25, 2013)

How am I stripping my feeder sized conductors?

Slowly and awkwardly, as is traditional. With a utility knife. (I like the utility knives with a switchblade-like action. It's more satisfying, if a bit silly.)


----------



## Don Stokes (Sep 6, 2008)

A hawkbill knife.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I too still use the razor knife or my pocket knife.


----------



## bjo2008 (Dec 16, 2012)

Utility knife


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

I will either use my Southwire Boot Knife, or my utility knife. I've used the Husky NP-400 before, but I don't own one. That was magical. The Southwire tools in this drawing seem really awesome, and I know I'd use them, not sure if I could ever spring for them though, at least not at this point.


----------



## Ancmechanical (Aug 3, 2016)

*Utility knife*

I still using my pocket utility knife


----------



## BaumannMN (Mar 22, 2016)

Classic Stanley 99E


----------



## BrianJayT (Dec 28, 2008)

Using the Utilty knife.

Brian "three fingers".


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Folding utility knife, always in my pocket


----------



## Muslickz (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm currently using a Southwire Boot Knife...










-Mus


----------



## mooseye (Feb 5, 2009)

I just wave a handful of singles and they strip themselves!


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

Utility knife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i prefer to use a butter knife so as not to nick the wire while wearing hockey gloves and forearm guards


----------



## Joekatet (Aug 3, 2016)

Good ol utility knife


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Olfa utility knife. Always sharp


----------



## Wattson (Dec 28, 2012)

Ditto, utility knife, used of use my teeth, till I darned near pulled them out once


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mooseye (Feb 5, 2009)

I was just thinking that a small tool along the lines of a tubing cutter could be instantly adjusted to what ever size lead.


----------



## Blakestone (Sep 9, 2015)

I use a lineman's utility knife. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBelectricman (Jan 7, 2016)

*Works for me ...........*

GMP SPLICER'S KNIFE & SCISSORS KIT
From having done significant power work in the telecommunications field for many years. Just handy as hell ..............


----------



## Carvrboy (Jun 3, 2016)

*Old habits die hard*

It's hard to break old habits. I still use an Electrician's Knife.


----------



## cdshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

*What I use*

Strip em with a utility knife


----------



## gyrfalcon (Aug 29, 2013)

I normally use a Co2 cutting laser... If that's not handy, a standard utility knife.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sharpie and a utility knife. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Utility knife, cable cutters

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## averagehuman (Mar 31, 2016)

I use cheese if I've got my clown nose. If not, just a toothbrush. (Obviously, I need this stripper).


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Depends, one panel or fss I use a razor knife, several panels I use a knipex cable stripper.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

*Entry*

For over two decades, a Gerber lockback folder.


----------



## Danimal728 (Jul 31, 2016)

I use a Milwaukee Fastback Hawk Bill flip knife


----------



## FoJAk888 (Sep 4, 2015)

Any way I can. Usually with a razor or knife though, sometimes my teeth if I'm in the mood. This kit would sure help a alot! Especially with my dental bills.


----------



## Christodoulos307 (Jun 7, 2016)

I usually just use a utility knife as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

I use my good 'ol pocket knife. I would not be opposed to this fancy set though. I would use it!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Pocket knife


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 87385
> 
> 
> We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Southwire™* to give away one *XTC100 XT Cable Stripper Combo Kit*.
> ...


Looks like a great tool. Hats off to Southwire for the innovation and producing a product in the interest of those who do the work. I can't imagine anything could be easier to accomplish that task, unless you could teach it to measure, cut, pull, bend and terminate the wire too!

We do stripping and lead forming in manufacturing but nothing close to those sizes. We have no use for that tool set. Give it to one of the hard working men and women on here who will make good use of it.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Pocket knife.:thumbsup:


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Olfa knife.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is closed while I remove any posts unrelated to the giveaway and do the random drawing. I will re-open it as soon as I have the winner.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

rrolleston said:


> One of these two cutters. Depends on what I feel like using. Used to use a razor knife.


 @rrolleston you are the winner of the *XTC100 XT Cable Stripper Combo Kit*. I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.

Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

rrolleston said:


> One of these two cutters. Depends on what I feel like using. Used to use a razor knife.


Congrats buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah! Congratulations.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow I never win anything. This is cool. Can't wait to try it and give a review.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You couldn't have picked a better guy!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations bro! Use it in good health!


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

So...when you get it, can I have it???


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

ben franklin said:


> So...when you get it, can I have it???


You can come to the job site and I will let you try it out.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

rrolleston said:


> You can come to the job site and I will let you try it out.


But I really want it (in my child voice)


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

Seeiourly ..when you do get it let me know if it's worth the hype


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

What does the combo kit retail for? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

rrolleston said:


> What does the combo kit retail for? I couldn't find it.


If memory serves me correctly, retail is close to $400.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Probably right around there. The xts-01 alone goes for 256 on amazon.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

ben franklin said:


> Seeiourly ..when you do get it let me know if it's worth the hype


Will be sure to do the best review I can when I get it.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I have had a few chances to use the tool now. One thing I have noticed is cables that have a nice hard plastic coating it works great URD USE THHN. But if you try to use it on any cable with a rubber like coating the blade is just not sharp enough to strip the cable like the wires in SE SER cables it refuses to strip most of them. Even some USE the tool don't like. I think if the blade was sharper it would be fine. Maybe I got a set with some dull blades so I may check into some blades before I rule out its ability to strip some cables.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

A video would be cool


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

so..all in all, it's a great gift but you wouldn't go out and buy it yourself?..


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

ben franklin said:


> so..all in all, it's a great gift but you wouldn't go out and buy it yourself?..


If it would work with the softer insulation I would have much more of a use for it. But I will keep trying it.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

offer still stand to let me have it...just saying..


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> How are you currently stripping your feeder sized conductors?
> 
> 
> Well I always use a Southwire XTS01 or an XTS02 kit from Southwire because they are so awesome to use and are wonderful and awesome!!!!
> ...


Nope, you already have one.


----------

